# SPS Wiki ???



## Jochen Kühner (17 Februar 2006)

Wie wäre es denn wenn wir zum Forum nebenher ein ofizielles Wiki einrichten?? Dort Könnten Lösungen zu häufigen Fragen schön beschrieben werden. Ich weis dass dies auch im Forum möglich ist, aber wenn dort jemand eine Lösung ergänzt wird das ganze nach ein paar mal ja nicht unbedingt übersichtlich. 

Was haltet Ihr davon???


----------



## knabi (17 Februar 2006)

Was ist ein Wiki  ?


----------



## afk (17 Februar 2006)

knabi schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist ein Wiki  ?


 Schau mal bei wikipedia, der wahrscheinlich größten Praline ... äh, größtem Wiki überhaupt. 

Gruß Axel


----------



## Jochen Kühner (17 Februar 2006)

*antw...*

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/WikiWiki


----------



## knabi (17 Februar 2006)

Na dann weiß ich ja Bescheid. Neudeutscher Kram, neudeutscher...


----------



## Kai (17 Februar 2006)

Ich würde sagen, dass wir ein Wiki hier im Forum nicht unbedingt brauchen, dafür haben wir doch eigentlich die FAQ.

Dort kann auch nicht jeder posten und wer einen Beitrag in die FAQ setzen möchte, kann sich an plc_tippser wenden:



			
				plc_tippser  schrieb:
			
		

> Hinweis: Ich bin für jede Info bzgl. der Themen aufgeschlossen und werde sie gerne ins FAQ übernehmen. Also, schickt mir Nachrichten im Forum oder per PN


http://www.sps-foren.de/showthread.php?t=5409

Gruß Kai


----------



## Jochen... (17 Februar 2006)

*Das ist es ja gerade...*

Da sist es ja gerade... Es kann nicht jeder posten, Threads in den anderen Foren verschwinden nach einer Zeit... und Jeder der zu einer FAQ dann was beitragen möchte muss warten bis der zuständige Zeit hat usw....

Ich dache halt, wenn es z.B. eine Wikipage z.B: zu Fernwartungslösungen gibt kann jeder dem was einfällt einfach noch was dazuschreiben, fehler korregieren usw... ist auf jedenfall übersichtlicher als ein ellenlanger thread...


----------



## Jochen... (17 Februar 2006)

*NOchmals...*

Gehst du dann noch mit den Standarteinstellungen des Boards in FAQ steht dort nur in den letzten 30 Tagen wurde kein Beitrag geschrieben. Ich denke ein Wiki ist als wissensammlung weitaus besser geignet... Deshalb auch hier dieser Thread um mal die Meinungen von anderen dazu zu hören...


----------



## Markus (19 Februar 2006)

was die faq betrifft gibt es hier im forum sicher noch viel handlungsbedarf.

das soll in keinem falle kritik an plc-tippser sein.

wir sollten uns einfach ma gedanken machen wie man es anders machen könnte.

das system an sich finde ich gut so, also das nicht jeder in der faq posten kann. denn nicht alles was die leute dazu schreiben ist unbedingt richtig...
auserdem nerven die leute ganz gewaltig die faq´s mit fragen zumüllen...

wie wäre es denn wenn eine ganzes team für die pflege der faq zuständig ist?
zusätzlich zur faq machen wir eine art zwischenablage in der jeder posten kann. dort können user links zu faq-relevanten themen oder eigene zusätze posten.
eines der team-mitglieder integriert das ganze dann in der faq.

generell sollte das team auch einen standart kreieren wie die beiträge aussehen.

ich sehe eben den großen vorteil an einer in das forum integrierten faq das man sie auch mit der suchfunktion durchsuchen kann...


----------



## Jochen Kühner (20 Februar 2006)

*Wiki...*

Da ja doch mehr dafür waren, habe Ich mal probeweise ein Wiki erstellt... Bin mir über die Katgoriesierung und die Aufmachung noch nicht ganz im klaren... Vieleicht hat ja jemand Lust daran mitzuarbeiten...

http://spswiki.sp.funpic.de/wiki/index.php


----------



## jemand (21 Februar 2006)

*jemand...*

Also, Ich finde ein Wiki ist keine schlechte Idee. Als Wissensammlung ist es meist übersichtlicher, und Fehlerhaftes kann leicht korregiert werden!


----------



## Jochen Kühner (22 Februar 2006)

*mitarbeit....*

wenn jemand lust hat mitzuarbeiten...

hab mal ne grobe struktur online... ideen sind jetzt gefragr.... schauts euch mal an.

http://spswiki.sp.funpic.de/wiki/


----------



## Jochen Kühner (9 März 2006)

*helfer...*

suche immer noch leute die mitmachen würde....


http://spswiki.sp.funpic.de/wiki/index.php?title=Hauptseite


----------



## plc_tippser (9 März 2006)

Habe diesen Thread heute das erste mal gesehen . Ich finde das schon gut, habe aber für so etwas keine Zeit, deshalb ist das FAQ auch nicht so gut sortiert wie ich es mir vorstelle. Reaktionen auf Beiträge und Ergänzungen ins FAQ wahren aber auch sehr spärlich, lobenswert zu erwähnen währen da: Ralle, Ralle und ähhh ach ja Ralle.

Wie soll denn die Mitarbeit aussehen??
pt


----------



## Jochen Kühner (9 März 2006)

*mitarbeit...*

such halt leute die ermal ideen für das design usw bringen würden, ob die jetztige themeneinteilung gut/schlecht ist... und es muss natürlich stoff ins wiki, denke das vorallem häufig hier gestllte fragen in ein wiki gehören. das mit den faq's hier im board ist ja schön, aber ich denke es ist einfacher wenn man zu einem thema etwas weis und dies einfach direkt ergeänzen kann...


----------



## Unreal (21 März 2006)

Servus,

Hast du wirklich fein gemacht!!!!!!!!!
Wie hast du dir denn das ganze gedacht???
Als reines Wissensportal rund um SPS-Steuerungen (also mehr allgemein) 
oder als verlängertes FAQ dieses Forums????

Hat jedes seine Vor- und Nachteile

MfG Unreal


----------



## maxi (4 September 2006)

Ich find das an sich gut.
Weil sich über eien Wiki klasse viel Wissen austauschen lässt.
Was ich jedoch zum Kotzen finde das gleich dicke Werbebanner aufgehen etc.

Wenn wiki, dann absolut werbefrei.


Falls jemand eine werbefrei erstellen mächte hätte ich einen Server, ich stelle umsonst Webspace uns Root zur verfügung.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (5 September 2006)

maxi schrieb:


> Was ich jedoch zum Kotzen finde das gleich dicke Werbebanner aufgehen etc.
> 
> Wenn wiki, dann absolut werbefrei.



Mach mal langsam :???: . Zum Testen liegt das Wiki halt erst mal auf einem kostenlosen Webpace, da muss es ja nicht bleiben.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## MatMer (5 September 2006)

die Frage ist natürlich nur ob die vielen neuen User das überhaupt annehmen würden, weil das wäre ja fast so als wenn man mal die SUCHFUNKTION im Forum nutzen würde, und gegen eine solche SUCHFUNKTION scheint sich ja mindestens jeder dritte zu währen...


----------



## maxi (5 September 2006)

MatMer schrieb:


> die Frage ist natürlich nur ob die vielen neuen User das überhaupt annehmen würden, weil das wäre ja fast so als wenn man mal die SUCHFUNKTION im Forum nutzen würde, und gegen eine solche SUCHFUNKTION scheint sich ja mindestens jeder dritte zu währen...


 
Es soll ja nicht mit eine Forum an sich zu tun haben.
Sondern eine Datenbank voll Wissen.

Ein Forum ist ja für die Kommunikation da.
Eine Datenbank zum nachsehen.

In eine Forum frage ich nach einen Prrblem oder beantworte eines.
In der Wiki sehe ich Saten nach, stehen  1 2 3 Tips (1. Zuleitung dort anschlissen, 2. Hauptschlater rein 3. Läuft: Son in etwa *fg*)

Also eien wiki halt an sich gar nichts mit einen Forum zu tun.
Währe halt toll wenn es eine gäbe wo ganz ganz viele ihre Erfahrungen eintragen. Dann müsste nicht jeder immer das Rad zum 1027 mal neu erfinden.

Stell dir da noch vor da währen tolle Beispiele zu Anwendungen drinnen.
Erklärt zum beispiel wie ein CP340 funktionert. Wenn man es so machen will nimmst du diese einstellen, bei einen 341 lean diese und dazu noch ein Programmbeispiel mit erklährung wie es abgeändert wird.

Glaub unser Arbeitsleben währe dann viel einfacher.


----------



## waldy (5 Oktober 2006)

Hi,
für mmcih Wicke erscheind als sehr Gutee Idee 
Und wenn darf ich hier fragen - wann denn wird Wiki fertig germacht?

gruß waldy


----------



## Question_mark (5 Oktober 2006)

*Iss sich wicki noch nisch fättig ???*

Hallo,



			
				waldy schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn darf ich hier fragen - wann denn wird Wiki fertig germacht?



Wenn Du Dein ganzes Wissen in das SPS-Wiki einbringst, ist es bestimmt in 5 Minuten fertig...

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## Jochen Kühner (6 Oktober 2006)

*Hä???*

Ich denke ein wiki ist nie fertig oder??? Habs halt mal angefangen, und immer wenn ich wieder was nützliches weis kommt was hinzu... hab halt aber wenig zeit.... kannst ja auch was schreiben...


----------



## maxi (6 Oktober 2006)

Huhu,

also ich schrieb nichts rein weil mich die Werbe Popups stören und weil der Link über eine Kommerzielle als Unterlink erfolgt.


----------



## Seppl (6 Oktober 2006)

maxi schrieb:


> Ich find das an sich gut.
> Weil sich über eien Wiki klasse viel Wissen austauschen lässt.
> Was ich jedoch zum Kotzen finde das gleich dicke Werbebanner aufgehen etc.
> 
> ...


 


maxi schrieb:


> Huhu,
> 
> also ich schrieb nichts rein weil mich die Werbe Popups stören und weil der Link über eine Kommerzielle als Unterlink erfolgt.


 
:twisted: Du Nervensäge 

Webspace fällt nun mal nicht vom Himmel (außer bei Dir). Warum unnötig Aufwand treiben? Um zu sehen wie es anläuft ist reicht das doch so. Und Du wirst ja wohl sachliche Beiträge von Werbebannern unterscheiden können.

Also: Machen statt meckern.


----------



## PeterEF (6 Oktober 2006)

*Was mach ich falsch?*

Hallo,

wo kann man sich denn die Sache mal betrachten? Hier: 

http://spswiki.sp.funpic.de/ - Wiki zur Automatisierungstechnik 

jedenfalls komm ich nur auf die Homepage der Firma.... 

(guter Trick um da Traffic zu erzeugen :s21: ?)

Peter


----------



## Jochen Kühner (6 Oktober 2006)

*Adresse....*

Also die richtige ADresse lautet:

http://spswiki.sp.funpic.de/wiki/

und unter dieser adrese kommt man nicht auf unsere firma! und auch ohne das weglassen von /wiki/ nicht....

und in der tat, ich habe keinen webspace gefunden... und wenn sich etwas mehr beteiligung ergibt, kann man sich ja überlegen auf einen bezahlserver zu wechseln... aber ich schaue heut mal nach, ich hab noch ein javascript welches die werbung bei funpic unterdrückt...


----------



## PeterEF (6 Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

also der Link in Deiner Signatur führt direkt zur Firmenhomepage, auch wenn er korrekt aussieht:



> __________________
> ---------------------------------------------
> Jochen Kühner
> http://spswiki.sp.funpic.de/ - Wiki zur Automatisierungstechnik


----------



## Jochen Kühner (6 Oktober 2006)

*Sorry...*

sorry... ist mir wohl irgendwie passiert.


----------



## volker (6 Oktober 2006)

speicherplatz könnte ich zur verfügung stellen.

die sache ist halt nur die:
meine komplette homepage läuft auf meinem eigenen server.
ich habe aber keine feste ip.
auf meiner 'echten' homepage liegen im prinzip nur die weiterleitungslinks.
meine server ist grundsätzlich immer online. min 1 mal am tag schmeisst mich der provider raus. der server wählt sich dann aber sofort wieder neu ein. es kann aber schon mal vorkommen, dass die links auf meiner 'echten' hp nicht sofort wieder aktualisiert werden. (dauert aber max 1 std wenn hier nicht gerade irgendwas abstürzt).

mein upload (also euer download liegt bei theoretisch 512kbs)

falls interesse besteht kontaktet mich......


----------



## maxi (7 Oktober 2006)

Speicher und Adresse währe kein Problem.
Jedoch müsste sich jemand darum kümmern.
Also für Updates der Seite oder monatliche Sicherheitskopie.
Vorher natürlich alles einrichten, unterteilen (Zum Beispiel Siemens, Gm, AB, ABB etc.)

Mir persönlich ist es wichtig das solch ein Projekt absolut werbefrei und finanzinteressenlos statfindet udn das sich keine Firme oder PErson sich dadurch proviliert.

Klar kann dann jemand sein inovatives Produkt einbringen. Aber dem sollte klar sien das jeder seines dazu einfügen kann.


----------

